# 3126cat vs 5.9 cummings,



## pml1 (Jul 31, 2008)

We presently own a 35 Triple E Signature, a beautiful motorhome we have been enjoying for 2 years.  It's powered by a 3126 cat with 300hp.  We are looking at a coachmen with a 5.9 liter cumming 300 hp. We pull a trailer with car and gear ,  total weight is about 6000lb. My concern is the smaller displacement engine won't cut it. Any comments,, should I look for a bigger block engine.  Our Triple E is equipped with a mh3000 allison transmission and pulls it just fine, can't even feel it. I am concern this 5 speed allison mh 2000  with the smaller block cummings  won't cut it.

Regards
Paul
Ottawa Canada


----------



## utmtman (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: 3126cat vs 5.9 cummings,

Paul, have you looked at the specs on the one you wish to buy to see what your weight and tow weight are going to be?  That might answer your question.


----------



## tinkerer (Aug 3, 2008)

RE: 3126cat vs 5.9 cummings,

My former mh had a 275 hp 5.9 Cummins and my new mh has a 330 hp c7 Cat. Although the new one is longer and has more weight it's difficult to compare. One thing I noticed the Cat 200 ft lbs more torque at a lower rpm and you can see it in the hills. Also since fuel prices have sky rocketed I have been setting my cruise at 62 and the Cat will climb the hills better without downshifting at the lower rpm.  The CAT seems more thirsty but it difficult to compare because of different loads.  Both of the motor homes had 6 speed Allisons. :laugh:


----------



## pml1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Re: 3126cat vs 5.9 cummings,

Thanks for your reply guys, I verified the GCW( gross combined weight) and It appears I am within the parameters. I did a road tested the MH with the trailer and it pulled just fine. It had to downshift on the longer and steeper hills but all and all it was livable. I notice that the ISB did a better MPG then my old C7 but did not have the same pull.

Thank ya all.

Paul
Ottawa Canada


----------

